# NYE Burj al Khalifa Fireworks viewing?



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

OK, would love to convince TheBigGuy to take me somewhere to watch the fireworks and festivities.... but someplace where we can sort of "watch from afar".... maybe a hotel with good viewing opportunities, or such?? He's not much on crowds, and we'd both prefer not to battle the traffic afterwards, unless it's from an incredible vantage point.... any suggestions for this newbie??


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Ramada downtown hotel has a very good view of the burj khalifa and the fountain. You can enjoy everything from your own room.


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

markmauricio said:


> Ramada downtown hotel has a very good view of the burj khalifa and the fountain. You can enjoy everything from your own room.


Well rats. I shoulda been quicker or planned earlier. One four-bedroom suite left facing the fountain......AED100,000. Yikes! But it does sleep seven, who's in?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

DebbieT11 said:


> Well rats. I shoulda been quicker or planned earlier. One four-bedroom suite left facing the fountain......AED100,000. Yikes! But it does sleep seven, who's in?


That would still be 14K per head  
Whatever you do, DO NOT go to the downtown area (unless you are staying there for the night as well). In case you plan to return during the night, watch the fireworks from a distance. It is MAD during NYE in the downtown area (unless they make MUCH better arrangements this year). 
Burj Khalifa fireworks show synchronised with live orchestral music to ring in 2013 | GulfNews.com (read the comments)


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

rsinner said:


> That would still be 14K per head
> Whatever you do, DO NOT go to the downtown area (unless you are staying there for the night as well). In case you plan to return during the night, watch the fireworks from a distance. It is MAD during NYE in the downtown area (unless they make MUCH better arrangements this year).
> Burj Khalifa fireworks show synchronised with live orchestral music to ring in 2013 | GulfNews.com (read the comments)


Holy smokes, it sounds like there is no exit strategy for all the folks wanting to be a part of the celebration...... That's odd, because its not normal to have that many people in that area... Seems like not the place for me to be then. But the RTA viewing cruises sound really intriguing..... But I am betting the same situation would exist. Imagine being able to see the fireworks from the burj Khalifa, the burj al Arab, AND the Atlantis?? Wonder what rooms might still be available within walking distance of this mini-cruise? Lemme do some investigating.......

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/rta-offers-cruise-services-to-usher-in-new-year-1.1123695. That is the link to the cruise option.

Thanks for the advice and direction. I'm learning to sort things out here, but this forum is of great value to me!


----------



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

I know a few people doing a brunch at media one as apparently the view for the fireworks at Atlantis is amazing, only what I've been told though.


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

I went to the Dubai Mall and watched the fireworks last year. Yeah, it was a nightmare getting out afterwards. But the sight was worth the hassle.

Just so you know, It took me four hours to get back home that morning.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I was planning to watch the fireworks @ burj ...but after that "waiting experience" nahhhh

will find a better loco to watch


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Live in Jumeriah 1, got a perfect view of the Burj and each year watch the fireworks from the roof.

They're good, they are certainly not worth the hassle I imagine that's involved.


----------

